# Rule Change Proposed to Allow Sheikh M's Wife to Run Again for FEI Pres.



## skydy (13 July 2013)

No surprise really..

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/princess-haya-fei-president-4-more-years/


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 July 2013)

:-(( altho I know no one is guilty by association, how the hell can horse sports portray a clean image unless these guys are out of the picture re senior posts in running it?


----------



## Caledonia (13 July 2013)

Bought and sold. The FEI is beyond corrupt.


----------



## amandap (13 July 2013)

Rofl! As nearly always, money above all in the competitive horse world!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 July 2013)

Shabby organisation.


----------



## Foxford (13 July 2013)

Disgraceful. Isn't there anything people can do? National bodies to petition against it?


----------



## skydy (14 July 2013)

Foxford said:



			Disgraceful. Isn't there anything people can do? National bodies to petition against it? 

Click to expand...

My dear Foxford..

 No "National bodies" ARE against it. They may not like it, but no one else is throwing cash at keeping equestrian sport afloat. The money has been flowing heavily from the UAE (and from Saudi Arabia) to the FEI and to equestrian sport, through sponsorship agreements and donations. No one else has bucked up with  funding.

The Nation's cup series is now sponsored by Saudi Equestrian (who had some doping problems before the 2012 Olympics but were allowed to participate) http://www.fei.org/news/saudi-equestrian-fund-finance-fei-nations-cup™-face-lift 

It is the same conundrum that British Racing is now facing. (Can't live with this, can't live without it).  

It is money and politics at it's most basic. Not surprising, but still not palatable to many. 

Politics and special interest are no different the world around. I wish I could say that I had faith that the world will change ,I don't, but I do have hope!


----------



## Foxford (14 July 2013)

Haha, skydy... You are so right! I guess as a "grass roots" rider, it's easy to keep my principles as I don't make my living out of the sport! That's why I care more about how the sport appears from the outside than a pro rider who is competing in the nations cup etc does.

Which part of the US are you in?


----------



## Alec Swan (14 July 2013)

skydy said:



			.......

It is the same conundrum that British Racing is now facing. (Can't live with this, can't live without it).  

.......
		
Click to expand...

_"Can't live with this,  can't live without it"_?  Really?  We lived before we had one family of mind numbing wealth attempt to take over our equine worlds,  and we can live after that too.  The fact that money seems to have blinded many to the faults and the blatant dishonesty of this family,  is sad enough.  The fact that we have a Television Channel,  cow-towing to what's tantamount to blackmail,  is staggering.  

Princess Haya,  upon gaining office made the bold decision to campaign for legislation to prevent any President from holding office for more than two consecutive tours.  Now that they seem to be losing control,  they've managed to have that decision,  reversed.  I accept that this new _"Rule"_ has to be placed before the general assembly,  but if they're as spineless as the rest of the FEI,  it'll be a walk in the park.  

For the western equine world to be so beholding to what's effectively one family,  is wrong.  I don't care how many millions they've poured into the world of racing,  or endurance riding,  allowing ourselves to be bullied,  bribed or blackmailed is wrong.

It is our ball,  it is our back yard,  and yes,  we'll take it away if you don't play nicely,  Mr. Shaky Mo. 

Alec.


----------



## amandap (15 July 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			For the western equine world to be so beholding to what's effectively one family,  is wrong.  I don't care how many millions they've poured into the world of racing,  or endurance riding,  allowing ourselves to be bullied,  bribed or blackmailed is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. 

FEI rules appear to be very malleable and open to interpretation anyway. Take LDR for eg. lol


----------



## pip6 (17 July 2013)

Shiek Mo was withdrawn from british endurance scene. He cancelled all FEI rides at Euston & is not to be seen (for years he only ever competed at Euston, shame it was good to have the competition at other courses). Has endurance withered without his money? No. The sport IS bigger than one person, & he can have the biggest tantrum he wants, end of the day if he isolates himself he can only compete against himself, which will mean nothing. Racing may have to streamline, but they & FEI should not compromise thir core value, they should stand up for horse welfare in all horse sport. I would not stop Princess Haya, she is very much her own person & I would never condem her by association. As long as she does stand against doping, & those found guilty are punished no matter who they are, then there is no reason why she should not hold the presidency. I would hope members are electing her, they are not electing her connections to enable them to be above the law.


----------



## Mithras (17 July 2013)

pip6 said:



			As long as she does stand against doping, & those found guilty are punished no matter who they are, then there is no reason why she should not hold the presidency. I would hope members are electing her, they are not electing her connections to enable them to be above the law.
		
Click to expand...

Except for the fact that she was re-elected on the premise of a rule limiting the presidency to a standard two term, and is open to having used her influence gained in that period of presidency to change the rule to suit.  Hence allegations of corruption are entirely valid.  It is totally irrelevant whether or not some people think she has done a good job.


----------



## Nicnac (17 July 2013)

Mithras said:



			Except for the fact that she was re-elected on the premise of a rule limiting the presidency to a standard two term, and is open to having used her influence gained in that period of presidency to change the rule to suit.  Hence allegations of corruption are entirely valid.  It is totally irrelevant whether or not some people think she has done a good job.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Mithras.


----------



## skydy (23 August 2013)

Alec Swan said:



_"Can't live with this,  can't live without it"_?  Really?  We lived before we had one family of mind numbing wealth attempt to take over our equine worlds,  and we can live after that too.  The fact that money seems to have blinded many to the faults and the blatant dishonesty of this family,  is sad enough.  The fact that we have a Television Channel,  cow-towing to what's tantamount to blackmail,  is staggering.  

Princess Haya,  upon gaining office made the bold decision to campaign for legislation to prevent any President from holding office for more than two consecutive tours.  Now that they seem to be losing control,  they've managed to have that decision,  reversed.  I accept that this new _"Rule"_ has to be placed before the general assembly,  but if they're as spineless as the rest of the FEI,  it'll be a walk in the park.  

For the western equine world to be so beholding to what's effectively one family,  is wrong.  I don't care how many millions they've poured into the world of racing,  or endurance riding,  allowing ourselves to be bullied,  bribed or blackmailed is wrong.

It is our ball,  it is our back yard,  and yes,  we'll take it away if you don't play nicely,  Mr. Shaky Mo. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec, the extraordinary manner in which British racing handled the Sheikh's scandal was disappointing and telling. Apparently they don't feel, as you do, that the Sheikh is expendable. 

Foxford; I live in Colorado.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 August 2013)

Money, politics, teddies, pram.

Disgraceful.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 August 2013)

Is now the time for the rank and file to make those who would direct them,  aware of their feelings.  Should not the directors of the FEI be lobbied?

What I find almost amusing is the bare faced cheek of it all,  the effrontery! The equine world,  or a significant part of it,  are being taken for a ride,  and it's not even a quality to the fore,  it's only money! :biggrin3:

Alec.


----------



## pip6 (23 August 2013)

From where I stand his actions in endurance say a lot. Overnight he cancelled all FEI events for 2013 at his Euston Park base. We are not a professional industry, there were no job losses, people just went to other rides (so in some ways it has boosted other events in the calender). It was a very definate shot across racing inustries bows though. Look at me, I can pull all my support overnight, I don't need you. There would be major job losses in racing if they lost his money & they are scared. wouldn't you be of loosing your golden goose? Thankfully endurance never got to the point of being financially dependant on him.


----------



## skydy (26 August 2013)

pip6 said:



			From where I stand his actions in endurance say a lot. Overnight he cancelled all FEI events for 2013 at his Euston Park base. We are not a professional industry, there were no job losses, people just went to other rides (so in some ways it has boosted other events in the calender). It was a very definate shot across racing inustries bows though. Look at me, I can pull all my support overnight, I don't need you. There would be major job losses in racing if they lost his money & they are scared. wouldn't you be of loosing your golden goose? Thankfully endurance never got to the point of being financially dependant on him.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! It seems to me that the only thing keeping the Sheikh from taking his racehorses and going home is his ego. 
His endurance snit was not big news around the world. His racing snit would be. He seems to be quite aware that British Racing is a Big Deal and that it would go on without him. Even though his withdrawal would be a financial blow, racing would continue without him and then, no more pictures of him congratulating the Queen! (I do think he sets great store by associating himself with the Queen)   

 U.S. horses are being entered in British races in increasing numbers.. Britain won't need Dubai forever. I hope that the "powers that be" in British racing won't allow themselves to be held hostage by the Sheikh's wealth. Their response to the doping scandal doesn't bode well for my hopes, but one never knows..

As for Princess Haya, the complete reworking of the nations cup series to suit the Saudi sponsors has resulted in confusion all around. http://www.noellefloyd.com/meredith...os-and-cons-of-the-new-furusiyya-nations-cup/

 The dropping of Rolex as a sponsor in favor of Longines (owned by a friend of Haya's) was distasteful at best.


----------



## Sportznight (26 August 2013)

British Racing (indeed the effect could well be wider) would indeed suffer greatly should the Arab influence be withdrawn and a lot of associated industries as well!


----------



## skydy (26 August 2013)

Sportznight said:



			British Racing (indeed the effect could well be wider) would indeed suffer greatly should the Arab influence be withdrawn and a lot of associated industries as well!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that was widely reported in the press as the reason that British Racing handled the doping scandal in such an "unusual" manner.


----------



## amandap (26 August 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			The equine world,  or a significant part of it,  are being taken for a ride,  
Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Rofl! Now we have some idea how the horses feel.


----------



## pip6 (28 August 2013)

It seems as though they have clearly nailed thir colours (ie ethics & moral standards wrt animal welfare) to the mast. From outside of the industry it appears everything comes second to someones money.....


----------



## skydy (10 September 2013)

I am speechless. http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/articles/80589/meds-seized-at-sheikhs-farm-overseas


----------



## eahotson (11 September 2013)

Actually I think the equine world would be a lot better without all this cash rolling around.


----------



## MagicMelon (11 September 2013)

Caledonia said:



			Bought and sold. The FEI is beyond corrupt.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## skydy (12 September 2013)

As Caledonia mentioned on the "Illegal drugs seized at Stansted Airport" thread, Sheikh Mohammed al- Maktoum's spokesman seems to think that as long as his racing stables are not involved then there should be no interest.
 I do wonder (as much as I love H&H) why the fact that it is the Sheikh's stable that was in violation of the law was not stated in the article.

The doping scandal in April was referred to, however the latest illegal activity was said to have occurred in May...

Of course the internet enables us to find out for ourselves with a bit of research.


----------



## pip6 (20 September 2013)

Recent events in endurance have been a complete debacle. Firstly, it is widely accepted that some nations, from a particular region of the globe, win everything, drug abuse within these countries is known to be rife, with horses being treated as disposable objects. They have huge stables, if one breaks because it can't take the regieme, then there are plenty more to pick from. There is no testing out of competition, so these horses can be trained on steroids for months, as long as they are clean by competition time that is acceptable. A horse not trained on steroids cannot compete with one that is. Draw your own conclusions regarding the drugs shipped into the UK & found at an endurance stables of a large owner.

Competitors from outside europe are allowed to enter the european endurance championships (but not become european champions even when they win). At Most, one competitor started the final loop a minute ahead of his rivals, yet managed to finish 19 minutes ahead. The final loop is the shortest, & at his speed the time diference equated to 5.7km. Funnily enough there was a place where if a short cut was taken it would have taken 5.7km off the loop. There were no stewards on the final loop. Draw your own conclusions, I am implying nothing.

Then there was the absolute disgrace of a GB rider, based in UAE, riding UAE horse, crewed by UAE crew. She was weighed twice in the race at vet gates (unusual to have this happen more than once), second time she was found to be 7kg underweight having initially weighed out at 2 kg overweight!! Team GB have been issued a yellow card for cheating. At the second weigh in, officials ensured she untacked the horse herself & would not let her crew near her before being weighed, they had obviously been tipped off or had reason to suspect cheating. Team GB officials (such as team vet) had been denied acess to the horse in the vetgates when they wanted to check it. It smacks of total corruption. Maybe this is acceptable tactics in large stables that rider works in, maybe corruption, maybe paid to take a fall to bring disgrace to GB team & deflect critisism from others. Who knows, & I am implying nothing. Reporting is wrong, this rider was not in bronze position when pulled, she was in 10th, with horse showing signs of fatigue (much slower presentation at vets, ride speed dimishing, GB person watching had seen her having to push horse on).

GB should stop trying to emulate other nations who appear to have questionable scruples in order to win. We should celebrate that we are a nation of owners with only a few horses managed by ourselves rathe than paid grooms. We should be us, clean, honest & being the best we can be. We should not copy rubbish in order to try & medal.

At the moment I am absolutely disgusted, ashamed but hopeful this will be turned around as an opportunity to change the way GB national squads are selected & run.


----------



## skydy (30 September 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...-to-Sheikh-Mohammed-conflict-of-interest.html http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...ammed-will-step-down-as-president-of-FEI.html

It seems it was too much after all..


----------

